
Show HN: A state management based on Behavior Trees for React and JavaScript - Idered
https://github.com/Idered/behavior-tree
======
matlin
I like how this couples descriptions with actions and state. It seems like a
friendlier version of Redux. One nitpick I have is the naming. I think
`useBehavior` is more informative than `useTree` in the react examples. The
same goes for the `node` and `tick` keywords. Maybe `behavior` and `evaluate`
could be used instead?

Either way, thanks for creating and sharing!

